# Dokken's new DeadFowl Skimmer and Diver trainers



## Terry Britton (Jul 3, 2003)

Can anyone give feedback on Dokken's new DeadFowl Skimmer and Diver trainers ????


----------



## Terry Britton (Jul 3, 2003)

I have one of these Diving trainers since my trip to Cabelas in MN. I haven't had a chance to try it out yet. It seems like it would work pretty good. I will report back after I try it out.


----------



## Skip C (Feb 8, 2003)

*Dokken Skimmer and Diver*

Don't know how the final product turned but saw it at DU Festival in Memphis. It seemed to work pretty good.

Skip C


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2003)

I've had one three months or so and it is a good training tool. Watching my dog go submarine six or eight times was worth the cost of the dummy.
I have noticed that it will pep up a dog that is not an enthusiastic retriever. The dogs like playing its game. I would like for it to dive better than it does. It seems to work even better when you are training from a boat.


----------



## Terry Britton (Jul 3, 2003)

I finally got this Diving Dummy out this weekend. It really adds some pep to the end of a retrieve after using it one 3 or 4 marks. It only seemed to dive about 6 inches. It was enough for Ginger to stop to see where the dummy went to.

In my opinion, it would be good to use on a pup before their first hunting season. After that, it is a fun gadget to use with the pup once and a while to break things up.


----------



## potshot (Mar 16, 2004)

I have one, but the rod (an ultra lite) i had in my truck when i went to try it out was too small to cast it properly or to get it to dive.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Got one after losing several teal that were crippled and dove. But haven't tried it out yet.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2004)

Had a diver since last year....wouldn't dive very far until I made some modifications. To get it to dive deeper, easier, simply attach a 3/4 - 1 oz. lead slip sinker to end of the cable that attaches to the fishing line. Mine now works fantastic, but you have to be more careful when casting....it's easier to have it break free prematurely.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2004)

I got one about 3 weeks ago. Finding divers has always been my dog's weak spot. After 4 training sessions with it, I can see a real difference. As others have noted, for some reason it is really exciting to the dog, so the training is fun. I also felt that it did not dive quite as deep as I had hoped. I think the sinker suggestion is a great one!

John O.


----------

